# Arbies journal



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

So I just wanted to start a journal so I could monitor how things are progressing. I wish I'd done this back in January as I was carrying a lot more fat and weighed in at 15 stone. I now weigh 13,8 which I must say is a lot more comfortable for me. I've only really been training for a few months and I know this is a marathon not a sprint so I figured if I kept a log of how I'm looking and what I'm doing then it'll help to motivate me when I need it. Now that I've lost a bit of fat I'm looking to put muscle on although in the past 3 months I've not put any weight on but I've definitely lost fat and put muscle on. my routine looks like this

day 1: legs and abs

day 2: delts and traps

day 3: rest

day 4: back and biceps

day 5: circuit traning

day 6: rest

day 7: chest and triceps

My weak point is my diet, it's constantly improving but I just love my food lol. as far as weights go I am increasing weekly. I have written down where I started and where I'm now at but I'm not going to put that info up until they are a little less embarrassing ha ha. I'll put some pictures up of where I'm at now very shortly.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Legs and abs today. 4 sets of 8 for each exercise. I'll post the weight I started at In brackets from February as a reminder of how far I've come. Please don't laugh, I know that people lift much heavier but we've all got to start somewhere right?

Barbell squats. (24) 42kg

Stiff leg dead lifts (24) 42kg

Calf raises (24) 65kg

Dumbell side bends (10) 23kg

Crunches (4 sets of 6) 4 sets of 10 last to failure-12

Leg raises (4 sets of 6) 4 sets of 10 last to failure -11


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Delts and traps today. Again I'll put my starting weight from February in brackets against the weight I'm lifting today.

Seated military d.b press (10) 20kg. 3 sets of 8

Lateral d.b raises (6) 10kg. 3 sets of 8

Barbell shrugs. (24) 50kg. 5 sets of 8

D.b shrugs. (10) 22kg. 3 sets of 8


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Diet has improved a lot over the last few weeks, always ate good food but had a weakness for eating crap as well. Managed to cut the crap down almost completely over the last three weeks. I know I started with very light weights but it's good to see how much I've added after only 3 months.

I'm single and have a couple of kids with from 2 previous relationships so I only really get one night a week without kids thus making joining a gym a little pointless. All my workouts are at home apart from the circuit training so my main concern is that as my exercises increase in weight I'll reach a point where I'm limited by my equipment. I'll have to see what I can do about this.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Rest day today. I've got a punchbag hanging up so I did about 15 minutes on this followed by a few sit ups and press ups. We get absolutely beasted at circuit training on Fridays so this is an area I'm trying to improve on


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Dont worry about light weights like you said we all have to start somewhere. You can see that all your lifts have already at least doubled. The diet part is hard for me as well. I do well most of the time but still tend to eat a bitof crap as well.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

I've really tried this past few weeks to sort the diet side of things out. Going to get some protein shake to increase my protein intake. I want to get the best results I can over the next few months then try a cut to see what I look like. I haven't seen my abs since I was a teenager and as tempting as it is to get rid of a load of fat I'd rather just work on putting muscle on for the time being then when I do cut there will actually be something worth looking at.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Not a bad starting place. Subbed.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Back and biceps today. My favourite day probably. Again February starting weights in brackets followed by today's weights.

Dead lifts 4 sets of 8. (24) 52kg x3 sets. Felt good so put an extra 5kg on for the last set.

One arm bent over d.b row. 4 sets of 8 (10) 22kg

Wide grip Pull ups. (Started at 3 sets of 2 ha ha weak I know!) today- 4 sets of 5

B.b bicep curl 3 sets of 8 (18) 28kg

One arm d.b hammer curl (8) 13kg

Now time for a shower and some ice on my knees to prepare me for tomorrow's circuit training.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

A nice workout


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah felt good! Happy with the dead lift. Give it a few weeks and it'll be up to 75kg which is starting to look something like. Need to get some metal weights ordered as I'm running out of room on my barbell


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

I think I like the dead lift best out of the compound moves.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah I'd probably have to agree with that. Squats hurt my knees the next day but hopefully I'll be able to resolve that


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Your knees will stop hurting after a while but you will always feel it your legs after


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah I don't mind walking like a penguin for a day or 2 ha ha. It doesn't help that at work I spend a lot of time on my knees. (I do a lot of tiling). In hoping that warming up with the foam roller when it arrives will help along with massaging the tendon with Ice every night.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah im a postman so spend all day on my feet. Nice when youve been squatting.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Ha ha at least you get the blood flowing to them well


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Circuit training today. As expected an intense one hour workout. Lots of squats, press ups, sit ups, leg raises, squat thrusts, burpees and short sprints. I really push myself and by the time I'm finished I'm just pouring with sweat. Feels great afterwards tho. Not sure why but I feel it in my traps a lot? What does this? Maybe the press ups and squat thrusts? Protein shake, chicken and egg and salad wrap for afters to take me up to my 3000 calories and 170 grams of protein. Gonna ache tomorrow


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Rest day today. Did a bit of walking with my lad and a little kick about but that's it. Concentrated on diet today so got lots of protein in. It's amazing how much you have to eat to hit your calories with protein rich foods. I can eat a lot but I'm struggling a bit.

Didn't ache as much as I thought I was going to today. My body must be responding to all the training lately


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

I the same eating. I can stuff my face then when I add it up its not as much as I think.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

It's ridiculous. I had a massive dinner last night, a big breakfast this mornin and a big lunch. I've got another 1200 calories to eat today and tea is going to be about 700 so I'll have to have some porridge and a protein shake. It just feels like I'm eating way too much but I'm not. At least my protein is up to where it needs to be but just need to bring the fat down slightly and up the carbs slightly.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Chest and triceps tonight. Don't know if it's because my diets been spot on over this past few days or just cos i figure it's time to step it up a bit but I really went for it tonight.

Started with flat bench dumbell press 4 sets of 8. (February 10kg weak I know lol) tonight 25kg and that's my dumbells fully loaded now. I don't normally do a flat bench barbell press but as I felt comfortable on the dumbell a I did a set of 8 at 57kg then a set of 8 at 62kg then a last set of 8 at 65kg which was as heavy as I could get my bar.

Next up was dips. (I struggled to do 3 sets of 5 back in February) tonight I did 3 sets of 8 with 5kg and then a last set at 7.5kg and pushed out 13.

Incline flyes- 4 sets of 8 at (February-6kg) tonight 11 kg

Close grip barbell press-4 sets of 8 at (February-20kg) tonight 45 kg.

Still felt like I had some left in me so I did 3 sets of 8 incline barbell press at 45kg then 3 sets of 8 decline barbell press at 45 kg.

Absolutely Foooked now so I'll have a protein shake and a shower then take my sorry **** to bed


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Also need to obtain some metal weights. Was thinking of getting a pair of 20kg and 4x5kg so if anyone in Lincolnshire has any going begging........


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

have a look on gumtree mate for weights. nice workout as well.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the Tesco tri plates in metal.

Are you 100% sure on your squatting form?

Ibuprofen helps with doms.

Looking good mate.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Need to update the past 2 days workouts. I recorded myself squatting and noticed I was dropping down too quickly which was t helping. I also got a foam roller which I used before and after my leg workout (yesterday) and they feel so much better today. Got a bit more weight on it as well which was pleasing as well. I'll update my workouts shortly.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

That foam roller feels like a workout on its own


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ive never even seen one, heard mention, can ya post a pic? I'd be interested to see it.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

It's literally just a foam tube. There's videos on YouTube.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Monday:- legs and abs

B.b squats

4 sets of 8 (24) 48kg

Still lead dead lift

4 sets of 8 (24) 48kg

Calf raises

5 sets of 8 (24) 69kg- max weight on bar

Crunches

(4 sets of 6) 3 sets of 11, 1 set of 12

Leg raises

(4 sets of 6) 4 sets of 11

Felt a little ill Monday night so felt that I could've done more if I didn't feel I'll


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Tonight:-

Delts and traps

Seated military dumbell press

3 sets of 8 (10) 20kg

Going to keep it at this weight for another week or 2.

Lateral d.b raises.

3 sets of 8 (6) 11kg

Barbell shrugs

5 sets of 8 (24)

First set 55 kg. felt easy so

2nd set 60kg. Felt easy again so

3rd set 65kg. I could squeeze an extra 4kg on the bar so

4th and 5th set 69kg

Dumbell shrugs

3 sets of 8 (10) 22kg again.

Feel it in my traps while I write this.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

jjdlennon said:


> That foam roller feels like a workout on its own


I must admit it made me a bit red in the face ha ha


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Rest day yesterday

Today- back and biceps

February starting weights in brackets for each exercise

Dead lift (4sets of 8 24kg)

3x sets at 57 kg

Last set 67kg! Getting stronger now, soon be dead lifting 100kg.

One arm bent over d.b row.

4 sets of 8 (10) 23 kg. going to keep it at 23 for next week and see how I feel with it

Wide grip pull ups. (3 sets of 2) tonight I did- 4 sets of 5 again

B.b bicep curl

3 sets of 8 (18). 28kg again today. Struggled a bit last week so wanted to keep good form this week

D.b hammer curl.

3 sets of 8 (8). Tonight 14kg.

Again I feel a little rough today. Got a stinking cold that I can't shift. Circuit training tomorrow which I guess will either kill or cure me ha ha.

Now.... Time to eat!


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi mate, good going . Firstly how did you you can 67kg on the bar ?. Have you access to tiny weights. Secondly you look like you have some mass there I bet you could totally smash 67kg on the deadlift, its a pretty light weight. Have you tried lowering reps to 5/6 or a few triples . Its surprising how much you can pull if you put max effort in.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi stoatman. I've got some 7.5kg plates (don't worry I don't put different weights on each side). I workout at home and 67 is the most I can fit on my bar so for now I've maxed it out. Been slowly building the weight up on all exercises as I wasn't that strong to start and didn't want to over stretch myself. If I'm honest felt like I had a lot more in me with the dead lift. I need to invest in some cast iron plates so I can get more on the bar. Id love to join a gym but realistically I'd only be able to go one day a week so sadly I'm stuck to working out at home. I'm starting to see my abs poking through at the top now which is a good indication I'm building muscle as my weight seems to be staying the same but my body fat is reducing.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice workout again mate. I reckon you could also pull 100k deadlift as well.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

jjdlennon said:


> Nice workout again mate. I reckon you could also pull 100k deadlift as well.


Don't know about 100 but I think 85-90 would be realistic.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Add a few kgs each time you deadlift. Youll be suprised how quick you get there.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

jjdlennon said:


> Add a few kgs each time you deadlift. Youll be suprised how quick you get there.


Already surprised at how some of the numbers have gone up. I'm trying to increase them a bit quicker in the areas I feel stronger. Amazing how much stronger I feel after only 3 months.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Circuit training tonight. Absolute beasting again. The first set of exercises lasted 10 minutes. Had to start off 1 press up, 1 sit up, 1 squat thrust and 1 squat. Then start again 2 press ups, 2 sit ups, 2 squat thrusts and 2 squats and so on and so on. Managed to get up to 15 which might not sound a lot but try it yourselves lol. More press ups, sprints, sit ups, press ups, squats, sprints etc etc. protein shake afterwards and then a night on the sofa aching. Although it kills me every week I can feel my fitness levels really increasing.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Its got to be good for you mate


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Rest day yesterday

This morning- chest and triceps

Flat bench dumbell 4 sets of 8

(feb 10kg)

Managed to squeeze 27kg onto the dumbells today.

Flat bench barbell- 3 sets of 8

Managed to get 69 kg on the bar, struggled a little to push the last 2 out on the last set but still did it.

Dips (February 3 sets of 5 body weight)

First 3 sets of 8 at 7.5 kg

Last set at 10kg for 10 reps.

Incline db flyes. 4 sets of 8

(February 6kg)

Today 11kg again


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Carrying on from above I also did 3 sets of 8 on close grip bench press, incline bench press and decline bench press at 48 kg


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Weighed myself today and I'm still the same weight. Not going to up my calories yet as I'm sure my bodyfat is still dropping. Getting a bit more definition in my shoulders arm and chest as well. Getting a few comments which is always a confidence boost


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

This was me today. The first pics were about a month ago. Can't really see it in this picture but my stomach is a little flatter now.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

My stomachs never been flat. I think im a bit barrel chested.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Been away for a few days so not been doing much apart from watching what I eat and done a few long walks as well.

Legs and abs tonight.

Bb squats.

4 sets of 8 (24) 50

Knees not doing that well at the minute so I feel this is holding me back but my legs just really aren't that strong.

Stiff leg dead lift

4 sets of 8 (24) 50kg

Calf raises

5 sets of 8 (24) 69- max weight on bar.

Crunches

(4 sets of 6) 4 set of 12

Leg raises

(4 sets of 6) 4 sets of 12

Db side bends.

3 sets if 8 (10) 25 kg


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Still plodding away. Not much to report. Kept the weights the same this week to concentrate on form and to catch up with myself. Diet is going well, I've had one unhealthy meal in the past 3 weeks which is unheard of for me and my protein is around 180-190 every day. Lost a bit of weight this week but I think that's down to the hot weather and being busy at work. Not going to adjust calories yet I'll just see what happens next week.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Well done on the diet mate


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Back and biceps

Deadlift

Managed to get the bar up to 75kg for 4 sets of 8 by tying plates on each side with belts lol. Not ideal but have me a bit more weight. Going to make it my mission this weekend to get some metal plates. Also need to weigh my bar as well to see how much that puts on.

One arm bent over db row

4 sets of [email protected] kg

Pull ups.

4 sets of 6

Bb bicep curls

3 sets of [email protected] 28kg

Db hammer curl

3 sets of [email protected] 14 kg


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

just keep at it mate.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

jjdlennon said:


> Well done on the diet mate


Thanks it's going really well. It's a lot easier than I thought it would be And my fitness pal is a great app which makes it easy to top up and adjust where necessary. Been following your journal and those weights keep going up!!


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Cheers mate. Thats a good app isn't it.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Circuit training tonight. Absolute killer! Bit disappointed as I didn't seem to perform as well as I did last week. Don't get me wrong my t shirt was completely drenched with sweat but for example when doing press ups I was struggling to push out 20 when normally I can do five lots of 20 with a short break between. Not sure if it's because I forgot my lunch so I had hardly eaten today.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

If you didn't eat then you will not have any energy.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> If you didn't eat then you will not have any energy.


Yeah that's all I can put it down to. I'm eating 3000 calories a day at the minute and all I'd eaten before was a bowl of porridge and an apple. Just can't believe what a difference it actually makes to not have enough fuel in my body. Just goes to show the importance of diet


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Chest and triceps this evening.

Flat bench db

4 sets of [email protected] 27kg

Bench press

3 sets of 8 @ 71kg (I have a mixture of plates but equal on both sides)

Dips.

4 sets of [email protected] 10kg

Incline flyes.

4 sets if 8 @ 11 kg

Close grip bench press

3 sets of [email protected] 50 kg

Weighed myself again today and I'm down to 13 stone 5. Not ideal as I'm meant to be on a bulk and I'm losing weight but like a lot of people on here say I'm going more by what I see in the mirror than what the scales say so I'm going to leave my calories at 3000 a day. I've read about "newbie gains" where it's possible to lose fat and gain muscle so I'm just going to ride it for a few weeks and see what happens. I think I'll have a rethink if I drop below 13 stone.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Come on stuff your face. You know you want to haha.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

jjdlennon said:


> Come on stuff your face. You know you want to haha.


I am! Ha ha. I've never lost weight eating 3000 calories in my life! Like I say I'm gonna ride it out and see what happens but if it continues to drop then I'm just gonna have to get my eating trousers on and get to work!!


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

On the plus side it's reassuring for when I want to lose weight in the future. I could easily get by on 2000 cals a day.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Eating trousers with an elastic waste yes.

Keep it up mate your doing well.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks I feel like I'm progressing. Not sure if it's cos I'm looking better or if I'm feeling better about myself so I'm coming off as more confident but I've had loads of female attention this past couple of weeks. Saying I look great now etc etc. shame I can't fit them in around my busy training schedule ha ha.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Its prob both mate progress and more confident. One of the girls at work is always commenting on how big my shoulders and chest looks. Don't think my mrs would be too happy haha. And blokes I work with comment as well. Its nice to know your heading in the right direction and the work is paying off.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

It's a shame cos last year when I became single I wanted to sleep with every woman I saw lol. Did the whole sleeping around thing so I'm pretty much bored of that now.... Too much like hard work. Id rather do some weights then watch family guy. I normally have my kids at weekends but last week I had the whole weekend to myself.... Had my choice of 5 women but decided to do circuit training then fall asleep on the sofa. **** I must be gettin old.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Stiff leg dl

4 sets of [email protected] 50kg

Calf raises

5 sets of [email protected] 71 kg

Crunches

4 sets of 12

Leg raises

4 sets of 12

Db side bends

3 sets of [email protected] 25

No squats today as knees are bad! Been kneeling all day so they are killing me


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Delts and traps.

Seated military db press

3 sets of [email protected] Seem to have reached my limit in this at the moment so I threw in a couple more sets of 8 @15 kg in the hope it'll help me out a bit?? Comments please lol.

Lateral db raises. - so it would seem I may have been doing front db raises thinking these were lateral db raises. Needless to say I can't get anywhere near 11 kg with a lateral db raise so I did:-

3 sets of [email protected] 6kg.

Barbell shrugs

5 sets of [email protected] 71kg

Db shrugs

3 sets of [email protected] 23kg

I've given up on trying to find some second hand cast plates so I've seen a pair of 20kg plates delivered for £45 which I thought seemed reasonable so I'll order them when I get paid Friday.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

England game tonight so I decided to skip training today........ Until I saw the first half then the TV went off and I'm glad it did.

Deadlift.

Built it up slowly but did 8 reps for each set.

1st set. 47kg

2nd set. 57kg

3rd set. 67kg

4th set 77kg

5th set 87kg

6th set 91kg!

Considering I did 8 reps quite comfortably I think I can pull 100kg for reps pretty easy. 

This is literally the limits of what I can get on the bar before I get some metal plates. Held on with insulating tape and a teaspoon lol.

Bent over 1 arm db rows

4 sets of [email protected] 25kg

Pull ups.

4 sets of 5. (Think the dead lifts took it out of me a bit today)

Barbell curls

3 sets of [email protected] 28kg

Db hammer curls

3 sets of [email protected] 14kg

Really happy with the deadlifts today. Ordering some more plates when I get paid tomorrow so hopefully this time next week I'll be over the 100kg mark.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Circuit training tonight. After last weeks performance I made sure I ate well today and had a bowl of rice at around 5.30 to make sure I had a bit of energy and it seemed to do the trick. An hours hard work but I was able to keep the pace going hard which left me feeling good. Fitness levels just seem to be getting better and better. I can honestly say that I feel the best I've felt since I turned 20 and that was 10 years ago!

On a seperate note I've been saying for years that I'm going to do the mens health survival of the fittest but I've just never committed so next Friday on payday I'm going to sign up for that.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Good luck with survival of the fittest thats a good goalto aim for. Did you order some more weights?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

|OMG good luck mate.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm hoping it won't be too bad lol. Did a half marathon a few years back which wasn't too bad plus with the circuit training I think that should help.

And yes I've orders some more weights  . Although I doubt they'll fit through the letterbox so I'll probably have to pick them up on Saturday


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Not much to report this week. Chest and triceps on Sunday, managed to get a set of [email protected] on my bench press which is better than last week

Kept all other lifts the same this week, been working late so been coming home tired. Found it difficult to get motivated and didn't really give it my all but I'm only working long days this week so back to normal next week.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Not done much this week. Gran died the other day so not really been feeling it. But legs and abs today.

Knees still bad so just did 4 sets of 15 squats with no weight.

Stiff leg deadlift

4 sets of 8 at 55kg

Calf raises.

5sets of 8 @ 85kg

This is the first weight that I've really felt like I've worked my calves

Crunches

4 sets of 12

Leg raises

4 sets of 12

Db side bends

3 sets of [email protected] 30kg


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Circuit training last night. Absolute killer! Took my friend who thought it would be easy and he was blowin out his ar5e and looked like a tomato after 5 minutes lol. Just made me realise that I looked like that on my first session and now I can give it my all for the session and although it kills me i still look human


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

I done side bends on weds. First time for ages. I thought yeah this is ok and my sides are still aching today lol


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah I noticed you'd included them in your workout. I still feel them the next day lol


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Arbie whats going on where are you?


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

jjdlennon said:


> Arbie whats going on where are you?


Arrrggghhhh been a tw4t haven't i. Problems with access to my daughter so I've used it as an excuse to hardly lift and eat crap. Still been doing circuit training every week which is something lol. Getting back on it properly today. Went shopping to get some good food in the house again and did my delts and traps tonight. Dropped the weights slightly but I'll be back where I was next week.

Goals are still the same so I'm gonna continue exactly where I left off.

How are you getting on?


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

So as I said in the last post I've had a bad few weeks with training. Got my head straight now and got some good food in the house again as well. Back and biceps today, went well but deadlifts have dropped in weight and pull-up reps have dropped. It'll be back up next week! Felt loads better just for eating properly today and had energy to get loads done this evening, it's amazing how eating junk can just completely zap you of all energy and motivation.

Protein shake and chicken for post workout meal. Now, time for shower and bed to ready myself for circuit training tomorrow.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Circuit training yesterday. By far the hardest one yet. At the end I didn't know if I was gonna puke or collapse so I just spent the last 5 minutes laid on my back like a fish out of water gasping for air. Stomach muscles and pecs are a little tender today. Diet remains clean. Feeling a lot better than I have the past few weeks


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

im still going mate. hope things are ok with your daughter, family come first of course. don't worry about the weights being dropping down you can soon get em back up again.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

jjdlennon said:


> im still going mate. hope things are ok with your daughter, family come first of course. don't worry about the weights being dropping down you can soon get em back up again.


Yeah hopefully got it all sorted now. I find it amazing how much I ache from training after only a few weeks off. Can still feel it in my lower back from deadlifts on Thursday lol


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Still going strong after my bad few weeks. The guy who does circuit training is having a couple of weeks holiday so just to keep in top of things I've been doing 200 press ups a night. I was going to put a picture up of my progress but for some reason I look smaller than when I started on photos. When I look in the mirror I see big differences in my shoulders, chest, traps and last but it just doesn't seem to photograph?? Also my back is looking loads better with some good definition starting to show. A female "friend" commented how muscular my back was which was nice.


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Thought I'd post some progress pictures. Was a bit hesitant to do so as the pictures don't seem to do me justice lol


----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## arbie (Feb 14, 2013)

Didn't have a before picture of my back which is a shame as I think it's where I've made the best improvements


----------

